# Encore CH 340 HD?



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Was hoping to watch Twister in 16:9 HD tonight but all I got was a 4:3 picture. 

What gives?

-Funk


----------



## 47HO (Apr 11, 2008)

Could just be the format that Twister was filmed.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

47HO said:


> Could just be the format that Twister was filmed.


According to my memory and Twister (1996) it is 2.35 : 1.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

I've noticed a few films recently on Encore HD that were only 4:3. I'd guess they didn't pay for a 16:9 version, but that's just a guess.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

l8er said:


> I've noticed a few films recently on Encore HD that were only 4:3. I'd guess they didn't pay for a 16:9 version, but that's just a guess.


Does it cost them more for 16:9 than 4:3? Just asking because of all the DVDs I have with both versions, one on each side.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

:thats:


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Encore doesn't have a copy of _Twister_ in HD or even widescreen, so when they show it, they show it in 4:3.

They actually do the same with _Die Hard_.

Unfortunately, most of the pay channels also refuse to show 2.35:1 films in anything but 16:9 stating customers don't want to see letterbox bars on their HDTVs, sigh&#8230;


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

kucharsk said:


> Encore doesn't have a copy of _Twister_ in HD or even widescreen, so when they show it, they show it in 4:3.


I'll loan 'em my copy. It has both formats, "wide screen" and "standard". I'll even scratch up the side with "standard" on it.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

olguy said:


> I'll loan 'em my copy. It has both formats, "wide screen" and "standard". I'll even scratch up the side with "standard" on it.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

thefunks67 said:


> Was hoping to watch Twister in 16:9 HD tonight but all I got was a 4:3 picture.
> 
> What gives?
> 
> -Funk


I think saw Twister in full HD on HBO last year. I watched it on Encore & I was surprized.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I just got through 2-3 month free previews, first Starz/HBO and then HBO/SHO (a CSR gave me the 2nd preview because I upgraded from silver to gold). Most of what I watched was in 16 X 9 but there were a few exceptions. "Brazil" was in 4 X 3 (I don't recall which premium service carried it, I have it on my EHD so I can check if anybody is interested). What is the OAR of Brazil?


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

Actually Encore has shown Twister in HD 16X9. I have it saved on my external HD. It was in Sept. 2008. I dozed off during the final credits and did not stop the recording for a couple of minutes. Also they did not run their stupid logo at the bottom right of the screen. I like having a perfect copy from beginning to end and was hoping to get one when they repeated the showing. But to my surprise it was in 4X3. Rechecked the HD and yes, it's in HD 16X9! Go figure!!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Michael P said:


> I just got through 2-3 month free previews, first Starz/HBO and then HBO/SHO (a CSR gave me the 2nd preview because I upgraded from silver to gold). Most of what I watched was in 16 X 9 but there were a few exceptions. "Brazil" was in 4 X 3 (I don't recall which premium service carried it, I have it on my EHD so I can check if anybody is interested). What is the OAR of Brazil?


Remember STARZ will expand their HD content including ENCOEREW next summer. We might get them I think.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Dish97 said:


> Actually Encore has shown Twister in HD 16X9. I have it saved on my external HD. It was in Sept. 2008. I dozed off during the final credits and did not stop the recording for a couple of minutes. Also they did not run their stupid logo at the bottom right of the screen. I like having a perfect copy from beginning to end and was hoping to get one when they repeated the showing. But to my surprise it was in 4X3. Rechecked the HD and yes, it's in HD 16X9! Go figure!!


Note that Twister was shot at 2.35:1, so even if you had a 16:9 picture, if it's not letterboxed, you're still missing the sides.


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, you're certainly right. HDNET Movies and TMC seem to do the best job of preserving the original aspect ratio of the films they show. Note "Jaws". On HBO and Cinnemax the film was shown in 16X9. On HDNET Movies it was letter boxed. Seems to be a little sharper when letter boxed. Same with the recent showing of "Scream". Letter boxed on TMC against 16X9 on Encore. This isn't the '90s when tvs were 4x3 and the black bands were annoying. All films should be shown in letter box format. HDTVs today as well as satellite boxes have the ability to adjust the pictue to fill the screen if that's what the viewer wants. I prefer the original aspect ratio.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

The problem is lots of whiny customers who say "I bought a new HDTV to get *rid* of black bars" because they don't understand 2.35:1 is *still* wider than 16:9 (as is 1.85:1 for that matter.)


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

kucharsk said:


> The problem is lots of whiny customers who say "I bought a new HDTV to get *rid* of black bars" because they don't understand 2.35:1 is *still* wider than 16:9 (as is 1.85:1 for that matter.)


They don't understand that the signal they receive is 16:9. The black bars are in HD too. Even the ones on the side of a 4:3 program :icon_lol:


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I blame the directors. Why are so many movies filmed 2.35:1 when movie and TV screens are 16:9? Makes no sense.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

reddice said:


> I blame the directors. Why are so many movies filmed 2.35:1 when movie and TV screens are 16:9? Makes no sense.


Because it filmed for theatrical view !


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

reddice said:


> I blame the directors. Why are so many movies filmed 2.35:1 when movie and TV screens are 16:9? Makes no sense.


Sure all movies should be filmed at Academy standard 4x3.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Encore is just strange anyway. Was watching Jumanji the other day, Movie Started out in HD/Widescreen and about halfway through the picture went black and came back in SD/4:3. HD never came back untill the next movie started..


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

olguy said:


> They don't understand that the signal they receive is 16:9. The black bars are in HD too. Even the ones on the side of a 4:3 program :icon_lol:


:biggthump:uglyhamme:thats::icon_lol::thats:


----------

